# ok temps for fx-4100? / overclocking guides for am3+



## think_alien (May 17, 2012)

ive read all kinds of things on the temps some say 50c some say 55c some say 65c some just say 90c so what are the real ok temps for the fx-4100? just the if it hits it for a few seconds its ok (like with prime95 testing for example) also i have been going by 55c 

anyone know some good guides for am3+ overclocking? (for cpu memory timing tuning , ect )  i tried searching around and they are mostly based on older amd's and intel's or just simple pointless things like use these tools ( i dont want auto overclocks and i prefer in bios )

specs:
cpu: amd fx-4100@4.6ghz 1.42v 15c idle 53c load (prime95 testing) 
cooling: corsair H60 liquid cooler
mobo: asus m5a97 evo nb@2600mhz HT@2400mhz temp 34c@system load
memory: 4x4gb ddr3 1333@1866 (936.5mhz) 3:14 10-11-10-30
gpu: 2x gtx 260 core 216 superclocked edition in sli (40c idle 58-65c load)
psu: CORSAIR Gaming Series GS700 700W 
+3.3V@25A, +5V@25A, +12V@56A, -12V@0.8A, +5VSB@3.0A
fans: intake 3x120mm one in front two on side, exhaust 120mm rear 140mm on top + gpu fans


----------



## Mathragh (May 17, 2012)

According to AMD themselves, The FX-4XXX & FX-6XXX have a max core temp(the temperature at core lvl, not motherboard CPU level) of 71C. FX-8XXX has a max core temp of 61C.

I myself have my CPU tuned at about 50C at full Prime95 load, but thats only because I expect it to get alot warmer here in the upcoming months.

As to overclocking, I found some use here and here. I'm also open to questions when it comes to OC-ing your chip


----------



## think_alien (May 17, 2012)

so as long as its under 71c at core lvl theres no need to worry? (i.e 65c in prime is ok) i was wanting to try for 5ghz just to see it it would run stable but i stopped at 4.6ghz as it was getting close to 55c and i didnt want to go over that with it being the safe temp


----------



## Mathragh (May 17, 2012)

think_alien said:


> so as long as its under 71c at core lvl theres no need to worry? (i.e 65c in prime is ok) i was wanting to try for 5ghz just to see it it would run stable but i stopped at 4.6ghz as it was getting close to 55c and i didnt want to go over that with it being the safe temp



Hmm, now i'm not too sure, this page gives the max temps for all the AMD processors, however, the max temperature for your CPU is left blank. The 4170 has a max temp of 60C, but then the 6100 has a max temp of 70C. 

I guess you'll be fine with 65C at prime, since that'll mean you'll prolly never go over 60C in real world use anyway.


----------



## think_alien (May 17, 2012)

that sounds good thank you  i was thinking about this for awhile since everyone was saying 55 yet they only say this because that was the safe temp for the last gen cpu's which makes no sense really seeing as these are supposed to be all new and better for overclocking you would think the safe temp would be at least a little higher


----------



## Mathragh (May 17, 2012)

Yes thats true, I also think that the max temperature sometimes actually has more to do with the increase in power needed as your CPU temperature gets higher instead of instantly causing damage when the stated max temperature is surpassed. 
In that case, running at a higher temperature then the stated max cause the CPU to surpass the pre-set TDP. This may explain the max temp differences between different CPU's from the same series (think of the 70C for FX-6100 compared to the 61C for the FX4170).


----------



## think_alien (May 17, 2012)

yes that does make sense it would be nice if the was a way to calculate your cpu's max temp maybe in future cpu's they will build something in to allow on the fly current max temp and tdp detection


----------



## techtard (May 17, 2012)

If you go over 60 degrees C, AMD CPUs tend to crash.


----------



## think_alien (May 17, 2012)

my fx-4100 has been over 60c several times once jumped to 77c during a prime95 test ( i quickly stopped it of course )


----------



## techtard (May 17, 2012)

Do you have one fan,or two on your H60?


----------



## think_alien (May 17, 2012)

1 but i was going to put a 2nd on it i just am having a hard time finding one with equal speed and size i have a few 10,000rpm delta fans laying around but those are loud as hell and are only 80mm and i dont have the money atm for new fans (although i want to replace just about every one in the case including the default for the H60) the max rpm for alot of these is 1200-1600 and the h60's is 2000 i want some louder fans on it cause cooling is more important than a little fan noise


----------



## techtard (May 17, 2012)

Maybe look for a fan controller and use your Delta fans. Just make sure it can handle them! You would need to build a shroud though,because they are only 80mm.
Do you get really high temps while gaming or regular usage, or unly under stress testing?


----------



## think_alien (May 17, 2012)

well at 12v 1.70a each it would have to be a pretty good one  and no not really gaming the cpu never goes over 44c and gpu's never over 70c and motherboard never over about 32c i leave hwmonitor running 24/7 so i can keep track of temps


----------



## techtard (May 17, 2012)

Well,I would say save up some money and get some good case fans as well as new fans for your h60.
Good luck, and enjoy the chip.


----------



## think_alien (May 17, 2012)

yes i think i will be getting some 2200+ rpm fans for the case and maybe 2 3000-4000rpm's for the h60  also any ideas for the max safe voltage on the m5a97 evo's cpu/nb?


----------

